
A Startup Solving Unfitted Menswear from Online Tailors with In-Person Fitting - manoje
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/manoje/fitfactory-affordable-custom-menswear-w-in-person
======
manoje
Manoje Prutthisathaporn – the Co-founder of FitFactory, is launching a
Kickstarter campaign for the very the first custom tailor with in-person
fittings with local tailors – FitFactory.

As stated by Manoje, “We have a grand vision of becoming the most convenient
and accessible high-quality custom tailor service available at great prices.
We want to make FitFactory available across the United States. So, we need
$15,000 in funds to build the operations and invest in fabrics to launch
custom shirt category. That is why, we are planning to launch a Kickstarter
campaign”.

Custom menswear’ online stores usually fail to deliver top-class quality and
the required fitting because people usually fail to give their correct
measurements.

But, FitFactory will sort all of these problems out, because with FitFactory
one does not have to take their own measurements themselves, but they can
visit any FitFactor’s handpicked local tailor - who will take the measurements
professionally, which would ensure a perfect fit every time. This also makes
it very convenient (as you can go to a tailor nearby) and affordable (no
investment in showroom that).

As stated by Manoje, “FitFactory is founded to make high-quality custom-made
menswear accessible, convenient, and affordable. We offer custom made-to-
measure men's suits, shirts and separates made from the finest wool and cotton
fabrics. Once we receive your measurement, each suit is crafted by selected
tailors in Thailand. With over 35 years of experience, these maestros
guarantee your fit”.

